
How to Survive the 21st Century – World Economic Forum 2020 - truth_seeker
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eOsKFOrW5h8
======
brianna_dickey
Yuval Noah Harari takes the stage at Davos to discuss the future of human
society alongside technological advancements- so good!

"In the past, humans had to struggle with exploitation. In the 21st century,
the really big struggle will be with irrelevance. And it is much worse to be
irrelevant than exploited."

